# Could I grow java moss in a jar?



## BullDog

Long story short, I had a nice bunch of java moss that just took off, but then eventually died off (or got covered in slime algae).
I was wondering if I could take a small pinch of healthy java moss and get it going in a mason jar.
Put it in a sunny window (or even outside?). I don't have any ferts to give it, but I could use dirty fish/turtle water, or, what I did in my outside fountain/mini pond was put a layer of ogogrow under some pea gravel.
Then I thought I'd put a larger rock in there for the moss to cling to.

Anyone tried something like this before?
Anyone had trouble growing java moss besides me? :lol:


----------



## macframalama

i cant kill java moss its evil stuff that has plagued my tanks ever since i introduced it, i have had it in a ziploc bag before for like 2 weeks and it didnt die , i would put it in a bucket open air with about 50% water and leave it on your sundeck and walk away 

there is a chance of mosquito larvae going in there but they are just blood worms after all, 
i see no reason why it wouldnt grow,


----------



## vdub

Yes, it'll grow in a jar. Provided you give it some nutrients.


----------



## BullDog

Awesomesauce. I've got a new experiment to try then!


----------



## TomC

Be careful it doesnt get too much light, or you will have an algae problem again.


----------



## Transposon

How did it go? Did the moss grow? Just curious.


----------



## jbyoung00008

Avoid direct sunlight. I had some in a window that got too much light and it died. The bucket idea sounds good. Might start to get a little cold for it at night pretty soon though.

Didnt realize this post was so old LOL


----------



## TomC

jbyoung00008 said:


> Might start to get a little cold for it at night pretty soon though.


 I had some java moss outside for the summer a year ago. In the spring there were a few sprigs still alive. It was quite surprizing that it survived the winter.


----------



## bcorchidguy

100% what jbyoung said, avoid direct sunlight, an airstone would be real nice but not needed, get a betta to provide some fertilizer and bob's your uncle.

Douglas


----------



## gsneufeld

Actually @ the people who say that it needs low light, I've found that it grows really nice under powerful plant lights, it grows VERY fast and beautifully. The trick is that it needs some kh in the water to grow properly - same with Java fern and Anubias.


----------



## aqua59

I've done it in a jar. Change your water, or you'll have move algae than you want. It's a waste of time. I hate the stuff.


----------



## neven

using your jar idea, place it near a tank, the light spillage should be plenty to keep it growing. Some fish tank water now and then should keep it fertilized, or even lining the bottom with a nutrient rich substrate. Just remember that since there is no water movement it will go stagnant if you dont change water


----------



## BullDog

It seems to be doing alright, growing slowly.
Started with just a wee bit of moss, about the size of my thumb.
Put it in a small jar (since that's all I could find at the time) with a layer of soil and and a layer of pea gravel on top. Put a larger size rock in there for it to cling to. I change the water as often as I remember, about once a week (or a bit longer).
It's in a west facing window, so it gets a bit of natural sunlight. I also have an old UVB bulb set up as a plant light for the plants I bring inside over the winter, which is on in the morning when there's no sunlight. 








Really doesn't look like much of anything... But we'll see how it does.


----------

